

Practical Vim Released by creator of vimcasts.org - d0ugal
http://pragprog.com/book/dnvim/practical-vim

======
jlsync
Hopefully this book will help me recall all muscle memories I've forgotten
since attending Drew's excellent vim workshop.

------
schmidtwisser
Bought it instantly. Drew is a great speaker and Vim expert. I'm looking
forward to tons of tips for my favorite editor.

------
dm0ndark
This books is just brilliant. Drew is an outstanding speaker, teacher and
author.

------
andersjanmyr
I reviewed an early draft of it. It is very good!

~~~
telemachos
Just to chime in, I've been reading drafts of this steadily (I think I've seen
one or more forms of nearly all of it by now), and it's outstanding. I think
it should be especially good for intermediate Vim users, but even newer ones
could get a lot out of it.

------
grgur
I'm reading and reading, and can't fight the feeling that I've learned so much
with this book. Thank you, oh mighty author!

------
pan69
On the website it is still listed as "Beta". Is it actually 100% finished?

~~~
nelstrom
I'm the author. Practical Vim is currently available as a beta book -
containing 17 out of 20 chapters. I'll publish a new chapter every two weeks
until it's complete.

------
pythonandchips
Whooo Hooo, so glad this book is out. Can't wait to finish reading it.

------
urfolomeus
Looks like a brilliant book. Can't wait to get stuck in.

------
leucos
Woo woo, been eagerly waiting for it ! Thanks Drew !

------
wikimatze
Great, that it is finally out.

------
gotar
At last

